# The Wood! Sun, Mon, or Tues?



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

This is a transfer over thread from the indy pass thread.

So this Sunday Hixton, Harvey, Mo Inc., or ???? - who wants to go skiin on Sunday up at the wood! Come on Hixton fire up that triple for one more scoot up the hill.

I havent been up there for a week or so but I imagine that there is still some good skiin to do!


----------



## killtunes (Jun 4, 2004)

Harvey is busy with the kids this weekend. 

No sleds on Sat, just driving as far as possible then skiing some stuff. I am going to recon in a few minutes. I'm up for sled access, but I've never driven one; however, I'm willing to learn and pay for oil/gas. If similar to a cycle, then can do. 

Send a PM with your #.


----------

